# haiku your day



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

tired of the rain
do i need to build an arc
wet and cold sucks as$


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Scottman200 (Feb 29, 2008)

Breathe
Air
Live


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

tired
lazy
tired


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

rawrboy64 said:


>


lol...cute.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

thanks :3


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

another long day
why didnt this thread catch on
google haiku folks


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Interesting thread
There should be more posters here
I will write one now 

Car rides are soothing
Passing faces go by me
My heart is aching


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

i like my pants good
the mall is very fun car
haikus are so hard


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Wasting time all day
eating unhealthy foods too
Saturday rocks


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

my emo Haiku:

_my thoughts pour down hard_
_like this heavy bleak warm rain_
_no break in the clouds_

and then this crap:

_I won a new hat_
_Navy blue Canucks ball cap_
_Hurry up Tuesday_

and it gets worse. Time to zone out to sleep...

_Zopiclone my love_
_if only you were a man_
_I would be your girl_


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

goodnight SAS
had a interesting day
now it's time to rest


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Today was boring
Didn't do anything fun
Way too much homework


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

This day will not end
Wish I did not work weekends
I hate customers


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Procrastination
I really should start working
Hey whats that o'er there?


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

rainy sky with clouds
bike ride with new blinking light
depression


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

High expectations
Didn't get enough done
Sunshine came out.


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

work is almost done
cannot wait to jump in bed
my manic monday


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

lots of work got done
work work and even more work
celebrate with my sims


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Cool topic, peachclouds.

Playing the same chords
Over and over again
Cannot find the words


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh the deepest hold
That is my depression, my
Regression from life.


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

tired with no sheep
first day of school tomorrow
nervous about class


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

more rain
turtles swimming around lethargically
want to join them


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

The bus was stifling
Classes were mediocre
All day now spent here


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

one plus two is three
first day gitters out of way
now straight to homework


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

busy day is done
class was not as bad as thought
blaze it to marley


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Proofreading numbers
Turning commas to spaces
My job is boring


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

pita said:


> Proofreading numbers
> Turning commas to spaces
> My job is boring


01100011 01100001 01101110 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100001 01101110 01110011 01101100 01100001 01110100 01100101 00001101 00001010 01101101 01111001 00100000 01100010 01101001 01100001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001 00100000 01110100 01100001 01101100 01101011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00001101 00001010 01101001 00100000 01110011 01101000 01101111 01110101 01101100 01100100 00100000 01100111 01101111 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01100010 01100101 01100100 00001101 00001010 00100000 (haiku in binary.)


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Sick all day, resting
Watched the Leafs beat the Flyers
Hanson went top shelf


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

peachclouds said:


> 01100011 01100001 01101110 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100001 01101110 01110011 01101100 01100001 01110100 01100101 00001101 00001010 01101101 01111001 00100000 01100010 01101001 01100001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001 00100000 01110100 01100001 01101100 01101011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00001101 00001010 01101001 00100000 01110011 01101000 01101111 01110101 01101100 01100100 00100000 01100111 01101111 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01100010 01100101 01100100 00001101 00001010 00100000 (haiku in binary.)


PHEW. They have no commas.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

So you want to add
material to the book
the week before it prints? No.


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

dear forum whats up
i love to haiku okay
just five seven five


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Fantastic Evening
Gives way to much exhaustion
And now I can't sleep.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Data collection
and superfluous spreadsheets
Barry White save me


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

not tired
don't want to sleep
turtles


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

The bad thing about
writing a haiku is that
once you get going...

;;


----------



## Drewsy (Sep 23, 2010)

My laptop 
Needs to be plugged in
So it says


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I can has no satisfactions
with these distractions-
Oh look a cow?
Eh?


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Of all my things lost
I think I miss my mind most 
But these pills sure help!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

****
****
everyone


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

LostPancake said:


> gunman on campus
> cops say shelter in building
> stuck with loud people for 3 hours


that sounds so crazy
is everyone okay
how are you doing


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

peachclouds said:


> that sounds so crazy
> is everyone okay
> how are you doing


yes thank you everyone is okay 
nerves frazzled from noise
went home and went to sleep


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

school yesterday stank
had anxiety attack
tomorrow will see


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

The sun is too hot
Visited the rock museum
Tomorrow's a new day


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

it was a very
nice day, now i have to go
live my ****ing life


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I made mistakes but
I acted nonchalantly
Did I hide it well?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

yellow suspenders
did I mention rubber pants?
I feel so pretty


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

watched old videos
of me when i was a kid
one to four years old


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I always that haiku's were supposed to be about nature, according to the traditional japanese guidelines.


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

Woke up around three
Got something to eat, yum yum
This haiku is dumb


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Saving Face said:


> I always that haiku's were supposed to be about nature, according to the traditional japanese guidelines.


Yes, but these are _social anxiety_ haikus, which have a different form, ie anything that fits on three lines .


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Beautiful fall day
Went for a walk
Falling into exhaustion

Haiku reminds me of the six-letter biographies people are writing.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

though you may dismay
tomorrow will come always
unless you die, yeah...

who's that boy i see?
staring straight back at me why
won't my reflection...


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

im not like others
my thinking is different
is that good or bad


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^depends


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

i do feel alone
not so sure whats wrong with me
its like this in waves


----------



## Mimical (Sep 30, 2010)

peachclouds said:


> another long day
> why didnt this thread catch on
> google haiku folks


Important last line,
I've been awake all damn night
May sleep find me soon.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanksgiving dinner at work:
Chickpea loaf, sweet potatoes,
Et cetera. Mmm.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Fussing over crap
Angry over so called "friend"
I'm lame as always


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Busy busy day
so full of anxiety
it didn't quiet.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Stood outside, eyes closed
Felt the wind carry me to
Where I want to be


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

today was okay
i really fought my demons
now it's sleepy time


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Couldn't sleep last night
Having a hard time
It's a grey, cloudy day.

*I think haiku is supposed to have at least one line about nature*.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Not a lot to do
Should be studying right now
Mint girl guide cookies


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

in a funky mood
going into hermit mode
i hate when like this


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> Not a lot to do
> Should be studying right now
> Mint girl guide cookies


a second haiku
to emphasize the need for
mint girl guide cookies


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

fed crumb of sandwich to minnows
minnow went crazy and flopped onto lilly pad
minnow left crumb behind on lilly pad


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Surprise test tonight!
I should probably study
for the next one, eh?


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

frozen pizza rules
the chatroom is not so bad
have a goodnight guys


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

apathetic a
-pathetic apathetic
apathetic a


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Woke up, felt drowsy
Went to the doctor, got shots
Can I socialize?


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mentally Defunct
Your life a waste of my time
Go take a damn walk.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Had a good cry
Sat in the park
The sun warmed me up.


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

Procrastination
I should be doing homework
Here I am on sas


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Hope I get that job
Very scared and excited
Do not **** up, please


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

In Anatomy
I felt depersonalized
I didn't feel real


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

im in a great mood
hope this lasts for awhile
its time for homework


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Tired and sick, depressed
TV on the Radio
My eye is itching


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Dave Gahan, Martin
L. Gore, Alan Wilder, Andy
Fletcher are DM


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Work work work work work
Hey look some butter chicken
I want to go home


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

sleep 18 hours
don't mind the mess, no one is
round to care it's there


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

To spend the whole day
Procrastinating poorly
Is quite sad, really.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Woke up indifferent
Paced around the house all day
At least had contact


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

life is passing by
do i hitch a ride or pass
wishing to be free


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

Hot girl says awesome
total lol-fest, try and keep
my cool, over her


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Worked in group project
Nervous for presentation
Turns out he was there


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

i missed class today
oh well **** right triangles
boo for sleeping in


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Haiku broke my brain
Too tired to count syllables
Nom crackers instead


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

oh so hyper *twitch*
coffee and stress meld unwell
Write off study time


----------



## The Daydreamer (Oct 19, 2010)

beautiful weather
didn't get any homework
today didn't suck


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Longed to see his face
I drifted by as always
Had nothing to say


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

This is not a support site
This is not a support site
This is not a support site


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

your mom your mom your
mom your mom your mom your mom
that's what she said!


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

skipping school today
hiding from my family
what a waste of space


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

i hate you stephan
you are a true piece of work
where do you come off


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

need to take deep breath
enjoy the peace and quiet
pull an all nighter


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

How he makes me hurt
Not a care but for himself
Do I not exist?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

online games i play
every single ****ing day
until my eyes bleed


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Cabbage ****ing stinks
I'm bored out of my damn mind
I ain't got no love


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

I feel the wind here
It makes me free and happy
wish it was stronger


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Morning feels like night
Long pauses, I look away
All day I slept in


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

this is so badass
this message is from my wii
chatroom wont work though


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Holiday I had
This time it seems much longer
Why must I work so?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Met parents at mall
Had a huge panic attack
Went back to their house


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

not a bad morning
pretty okay afternoon
but now I'm nervous


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

A glance to ignore
Seat changes, nothing forward
Tried to study, slept


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

I ate way too much
Must restrict Wednesday Friday
Loosing weight is hard


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I thought I chose right
But now I've only myself
No laughter, comfort


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

snow snow go away
wishing for a summer day
where are my long johns


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Haikus are easy
But sometimes they don't make sense 
Refrigerator

Edit: And I read the first page to realize this was already posted. I DO read first pages I do I swear. Sometimes.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ow my eyeball hurts
Stupid morning injuries
I sure am clumsy


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Nothing to do now
I'm writing a Haiku now
Hooray I did it! :clap


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

saw Harry Potter
got my very own snape doll
life is so damn good


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

i'm bad at haikus
what's the point in writing them
garbly garbly goo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Another snowstorm
Time to shovel the driveway
Get up off your ** (um, tail!)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Day went by quickly
Subway makes for a great meal
Now I'm winding down


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It snowed five inches
Snow landed on everything
Got to clean it up


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Confused by life
Upset by my thoughts
Burdened with strife


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

woke up and drank juice
now i have a long drive ahead
can't make a haiku


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

How do you make a haiku?
I gots no effing clue.

:stu


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

It takes only three lines
And if you have time
Somethimes they rhyme


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

ihl said:


> Confused by life
> Upset by my thoughts
> Burdened with strife





ihl said:


> It takes only three lines
> And if you have time
> Somethimes they rhyme


:clap You're good at this.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :clap You're good at this.


 Thanks. This thread was dead for so long, so I am happy to see it revived. I wrote a terriblly depressing poem last night in the arts section.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

ihl said:


> Thanks. This thread was dead for so long, so I am happy to see it revived. I wrote a terriblly depressing poem last night in the arts section.


I'm gonna go read it...:tiptoe


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I went outside to find some space
Lost in the crowd I began to race
Away from everybody I did leave


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

broken heartedness
i made that word up myself
now use in sentence


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

grey skies with no sun
depression takes me
falling deep inside


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

hiding in my cape
assimilating the shape
_sigh_ there was no escape...


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

getting over you
happiness is a warm cake
who says cant have both


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

play my emotions
one of us is entertained
twist the knife deeper


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

If only I had time
To right all my faults
I would resume


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Bland and boring day
But wait! Something exciting!
Haiku thread is back.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Whenever I fail
I always rail
Against me so frail


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

And so I return
This place has a hold on me
Hi again people


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Chillin' at the crib
Bumpin' that Wiz Khalifa
It was a good day


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello there peach clouds
I like this thread that you made
Haikus are so cool


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

I ain't new to this
Look here boy, I'm true to this
Best Haikus around


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Bad move on your part
Girl, I'm the Haiku master
No stopping me now


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Now I feel lonely
I thought people would respond
Forever alone


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi black and mild
Don't feel lonely I got you
Off to bed I go


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

I'll catch you then, peach
Night, night, I hope you sleep good
Cool thread by the way


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Black And Mild said:


> Now I feel lonely
> I thought people would respond
> Forever alone


Wanted to respond
Can't think of a thing to say
Embarrassed; leaves thread
:tiptoe


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I've never written a haiku, but I'll give it a try:

Look out of window
the air is filled with drizzle
summer is failing.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Star will not fade
human eyes will glow dim
memory lasts forever


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

Sky so blue and clear
Pulling weeds in the front lawn
Made me dizzier.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

dizzy after math
wind breeze and dog barking
gotta take a bath


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

12 Gallon gas tank
Blew it cruising aimlessly
I'm out forty bucks


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Trying to study
On the computer
Web surfing instead.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

A day of shopping
Saw people, moments, clothing
Had hardest crash yet


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Sleep, that's what I do
Quit calling me. I'm tired
Let me sleep jack ***


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Why am I online?
I should be sleeping right now
**** that, who needs it...


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Haikus make me tired
'Cause I have to keep counting
the words on my hand.


I cleaned my office
And found many dust bunnies
Then I watched football.


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

Hungry in my sleep,
As there was no food to eat,
Time to go shopping.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Vague sense of waking, 
Followed by nuanced hunger;
Pineapple pizza.

(_How_ did I miss this thread?)


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Empty, feeling numb
Never thought I would say this
God, hand me the knife


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

My right ear itches
outside it storms like autumn
why am I happy?


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Here it goes
I'm Not good at expressing myself
Work sucked last night.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Watched the Olympics
Screamed "run" but meant "swim faster"
Doesn't matter, lost


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

All is not gone
Soon you will master
Heed not the cost


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Again you haunt me
Keep hurting, keep ignoring
I stand above you


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Sleepy all day long 
Get home and I'm wide awake 
The **** is that sh*t?


----------

